# Strange funnel marks



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

I have looked through most of the threads but cannot find a theme about odd or strange funnel marks.

This photo is the MV Causeway - Causeway Shipping Company. The sister ship Bonnieway had a B on the funnel - Bonnieway Shipping Company!!

Does anyone have any do***entary evidence of funnel marks. It would be nice to start a Compendium of Funnel Marks

Looking forward to receiving your contributions

Glyn


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Glyn I am interested in funnels, I have tried to look up your ship "causeway" in Miramar and Lloyds but nothing shows up, re your caption is there any other marks on the funnel besides what we see, full photo of the Causeway and more details would be nice plus companies name and address would be usefull, cheers
seemore


----------



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

From what I can remember the ship belonged to Newgate Shipping Company New York. I have some other details but they are at home. Maybe this will help if not I will revert later

Glyn


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I am not at all sure as to the background of the setting up of the managers of the BONNIEWAY and CAUSEWAY and why the company decided to give up ship management; I have recollection that Cayzer Irvine/British & Commonwealth was at one time involved in crew management. I can, however, provide the following chronology:

1976 
Newgate Shipping Co Ltd (previously registered as Klemview Ltd), 16 Hanover Sq, London W1R 0AU, commenced ship management with George McNee (managing director), John McAfee (technical director) and David Aris (director). The major shareholder in Newgate Shipping was Aquinus SA, Panama. [McNee was at the same time a director of British & Commonwealth (resigned 1979) and McAfee was in business as a marine engineering consultant from his home in Putney]
1976
Newgate manager of BONNIEWAY (built 1976, 35,771 tons gross, 60,740 tons deadweight) and CAUSEWAY (ditto). BONNIEWAY was owned by Bonitrad Ltd and Bredtor Ltd, both with same address as Newgate Shipping, and similarly CAUSEWAY was owned by Causana Ltd and Stomato Ltd. To confuse matters a bit more, Bredtor Ltd had as its major shareholder Celtic Maritime Inc, of Monrovia, Liberia, and the major shareholder in Stomato Ltd was Tardis Shipping Co Ltd, also of Monrovia. 
1978 
Found first mention of B O’Connor as marine superintendent of Newgate
1981 
Newgate took over management (? purchased) of Bowring Steamship Co Ltd, which was promptly renamed Hanover Shipping Co Ltd (with this deal came the bulk carriers Capulet, Desdemonda, and Trinculo)
1982 
Bonitrad/Bredtor and Causana/Stomato, purchased by Mediterranean Agencies (Shipping) Ltd, of Portsoken House, Minories, London EC3N 1BB, and two of Mediterranean’s vessels, GOLD HILLA and GOLD ORLI, additionally registered with these companies. [Mediterranean Agencies is a “relation” of Shoham/Zim Israel]
1982-83 
BONNIEWAY and CAUSEWAY sold to Shoham/Zim Israel subsidiaries and renamed
1984 
Found first mention of M Bruce as an additional director and V Davidson as marine superintendent of Hanover Shipping
1985 
Three former Bowring bulkers sold, and Newgate Shipping disappears from the “usual directories”


----------



## Ghost (Aug 7, 2008)

No Bonniway or causeway, but lots of others.

http://www.fotw.us/Flags/shp_lst1.html#a


----------



## ogdenm (Aug 27, 2008)

My late father Michael Ogden (died 24/11/2001) was the last captain of the Trinculo when it was sold to the Yugoslavs. Turned out that Hanover was a shell company (I have been lead to believe) for the Israeli government who needed the hard currency. The ship's bell was 'liberated'....
V = Victor Davidson (known as Dave-O)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Roger Jordan said:


> ........ I have recollection that Cayzer Irvine/British & Commonwealth was at one time involved in crew management. ........


They certainly were Roger, I have a copy of a crew list from the Dec 1979 'Clansman' showing BONNIEWAY at Antwerp on Nov 8 and CAUSEWAY en route Alexandria to the Mississippi on Nov 9

I think they remained under B&C management for a number of years, possibly almost to the end of their shipping involvement in 1987.


----------



## Stoute (May 21, 2012)

*Both ships were run by B&C*

I was employed by B&C and these were my last two ships before I left the Merchant Navy


----------



## rudebwoy1 (Jan 11, 2018)

served as ab on the causeway ,1978 , joined in longview washington , we went to india for ore , to constanza , then to st croix for bauxite to vancouver where we paid off , most of the crew were elderly , i was 18 and raring to go anywhere exciting , bad move joining this vessel


----------

